# Misfiring .243



## Nambow (Dec 29, 2008)

I have had a Rossi .243 for about 4-5 yrs. now. The past yr. it will not fire right. It starts out fine. After a couple of shots it will not shoot off several rounds. It puts a dent in the ammo, but it will not go off. What could it be?


----------



## Gman08 (Dec 30, 2008)

Are you sure that your gun is to blame, if what your trying to say when you say "It puts a dent in the ammo" means that the firing pin it hitting the primer on the round, it's my guess that the ammo is to blame.


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

Could be a head-space issue.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I would start with fully cleaning the entire rifle then fully lube it. When you say it dents the primer I think you mean it puts a light dent in them. If that is the case your gun may have a head space issue as your gun warms up it brings your gun out of spec to a point it will no longer fire the ammo.

After shooting if you let the gun cool down and try to shoot it the rounds fire? I would think it would since it fires when you take it out a second time. You will probably have to take your rifle to the gun smith.

In the beginning there was nothing...then Chuck Norris Roundhouse kicked that nothing in the face and said "Get a job". That is the story of the universe.


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

GMan08, are these reloads you are shooting? If so, then you are probably over sizing your cases.


----------



## Gman08 (Dec 30, 2008)

johngfoster said:


> GMan08, are these reloads you are shooting? If so, then you are probably over sizing your cases.


No, no I thought that might be his problem, not my. Thanks though.


----------



## Nambow (Dec 29, 2008)

No, it is not the ammunition. I have tried several different brands, and all do the same. I do not reload my own either.


----------



## Lemmy (Jan 24, 2008)

This is interesting; I have a friend who is having similar problems with his Savage in 243. The thing is, he handloads and his rifle will not shoot his handloads, but it will shoot factory ammo.

Johngfoster: You say this might be a "*over sizing* &#8230;&#8230;cases" issue. What is "Over Sizing" your case?


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Not terribly unusual in the "less costly" makes of rifles. Had this happen with a new Savage Model 12 in 204 a couple years ago.

The gunsmith I had take care of mine says he sees it fairly regularly with out of the box Savages. Usually a weak firing pin spring or the firing pin dragging due to a burr or rough surface is to blame. In my case, it was the former.

If this happens with a rifle you've had for awhile, could be a dirty bolt/firing pin recess or again a weak striker spring.

I believe you are talking about a break open single shot Rossi (no bolt) so I would take it to a gunsmith and have him go over it...


----------



## Nambow (Dec 29, 2008)

NDTerminator how much did it cost to fix it?


----------



## Halh (Jan 26, 2009)

Nambow, I know this won't help you but I too have Rossi .243 with the same problem, I just got this one as a Christmas gift and have only tried to fire 15 rounds. As of today 6 of those rounds did not fire but did leave a small dent in the primer. These were good factory rounds using 2 different brands. Gun had been cleaned before trying to sight in new scope. It was very cold out today but I don't think that should have any bearing on the problem. I think my only answer is to take it back to the gun shop.


----------



## mrb (Aug 22, 2007)

take the bolt apart and clean it, if that doesn't fix it, send it back to Rossi!
they will fix or repair it for free!
sounds like a dirty frieing spring/pin, or just a weak spring!


----------

